# Wild pigeon needs good home,VT...



## crowdancer (Jun 7, 2004)

Pidgi, as he/she has come to be known, came to me via a long road. From the information I gathered through a long list of neighbors, some not so nice person decided they no longer wanted pigeons nesting or staying around their house. They boarded up the nest with eggs still inside. Pidgi was somehow injured, left broken wing and left to suffer in their garage while it healed. A neighbor child found the bird and brought it home, mother says no-they put it out. It struggles and somehow manages to walk,?, up the road to our apartment complex where another neighbor found it and brought it to me.
It seems all the VT links/rehabbers I try are dead or go unanswered. My landlord says it must go. I think any pigeon with this much will to live deserves the best it possibly can get. Is there anyone out there in northern VT with a big heart and lots of love for a never will be tame or fly again feral pigeon? She really is a wonderful bird. Very beautiful in that Pidgi kind of way and very clever.
You can email me at the address included with post.
Thanks!


----------

